# Flash azul ao pôr-do-sol



## Thomar (2 Mai 2008 às 19:32)

Nunca tinha visto um *pôr-do-sol azul!*  Que espectacular! 

Coloco aqui o texto que saiu hoje no jornal Público na versão online. 
Infelizmente não estou a conseguir aceder à minha conta no _ImageShack_, por isso para visualizarem a imagem têem que ir ao site do jornal _Público_ ou ao site da _ESO (European Organisation for Astronomical Research in the Southern Hemisphere)._

"_*Flash azul ao pôr-do-sol*
Um pôr-do-sol com flash azul é um fenómeno raro que o observatório de Cerro Paranal no deserto de Atacama, no Chile, conseguiu registar. A luz branca do sol é refractada quando atravessa a atmosfera terrestre, que funciona como um prisma, separando-a nas cores do arco-íris. Ao nascer e ao pôr-do-sol, a luz percorre mais atmosfera e é mais refractada, por isso é possível ver-se melhor. O vermelho é a cor que se costuma observar porque é a que se refracta mais. Já o azul, na fotografia, precisa de um céu muito limpo para ser visto."

In Publico 02-05-2008 16:05:00
http://www.publico.clix.pt/_







Também podem ver a imagem com melhor resolução no site da ESO 
Blue Flash at Paranal http://www.eso.org/public/outreach/press-rel/pr-2008/phot-12-08.html


----------



## Vince (3 Mai 2008 às 01:29)

Também nunca tive o prazer de ver este raro efeito óptico da atmosfera e o sol. Já tinha ouvido falar muitas vezes dos flashes verdes e visto fotografias:

http://www.atoptics.co.uk/atoptics/gf1.htm
http://mintaka.sdsu.edu/GF/pictures.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_flash


Mas os azuis parecem ser ainda mais raros de registar. Bonita foto.


----------



## Thomar (3 Mai 2008 às 10:29)

Obrigado Vince, por teres colocado a foto por mim! 



Vince disse:


> Também nunca tive o prazer de ver este raro efeito óptico da atmosfera e o sol. Já tinha ouvido falar muitas vezes dos flashes verdes e visto fotografias:
> 
> http://www.atoptics.co.uk/atoptics/gf1.htm
> http://mintaka.sdsu.edu/GF/pictures.html
> ...



Muito bons os links que colocaste, com muitas fotos bonitas!


----------



## MSantos (3 Mai 2008 às 12:23)

Desconhecia por completo este fenómeno Mas parace-me bastante interessante


----------

